# Candids of Paige (ASS)



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

These aren't super recent, but they're still good.


----------



## Tha_Mac (Nov 10, 2012)

Someone mentioned that Paige didn't have ass well this thread is 100% visual evidence that she not only has ass but a nice one at that!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Best white ass I've seen in awhile,9/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Best white ass I've seen in awhile,9/10


Go check out Audrey Marie's. Paige has a nice ass, but Audrey's is amazing!!










Paige on the left. Audrey on the right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lovely. I think there's a set from bikini contests somewhere out there. I THINK.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

:ass :ass :ass :ass :ass :ass


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What ass? I must have missed it.

4/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Go check out Audrey Marie's. Paige has a nice ass, but Audrey's is amazing!!


I agree Audreys ass looks amazing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> What ass? I must have missed it.
> 
> 4/10


The ass expert is here.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can we get some videos of this shizzle? Hot damn


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:

Not every ass has to be big/huge. People have different tastes.



joshL said:


> Paige is nothing great. Her ass is nothing great either.


:no:


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Have a pic of her in flats, then we'll see if the ass exists.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

9/10. Great ass, now if we can just see it on Raw every week.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The ass expert is here.


Ironically, we see more of Big E's ass than anyone's every week. :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Audrey's ass > Paige's
6/10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

It's no Layla but it's ok. Would bang.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

still waiting on pics of an ass
all I see are pancakes and it is not breakfast time


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

straightedge891 said:


> Audrey's ass > Paige's
> 6/10


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

Decent enough.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Cannot wait for Paige and Audrey make it to the big time. Very nice asses on both.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

And Buggy Nova outshined them all.

Sigh


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Paige is nothing great. Her ass is nothing great either.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Paige ass is very nice but Audrey ass reminds me of Mickie James ass so it better then Paige.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Go check out Audrey Marie's. Paige has a nice ass, but Audrey's is amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I mean white I mean white like Sheamus.

Not Mickie James or Audrey Marie's.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

You just know WWE is gonna make her get tanned up. Shame. Something about a normal white ass that's just sexy as hell.


----------



## Roman King (Jul 8, 2003)

Decent booty for all.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

HankHill_85 said:


> You just know WWE is gonna make her get tanned up. Shame. Something about a normal white ass that's just sexy as hell.



She's been in developmental for a year and a half. If they wanted to make her get tanned, she would be by now. Besides, she's British, she can't tan


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> She's been in developmental for a year and a half. If they wanted to make her get tanned, she would be by now. Besides, she's British, she can't tan


Yeah, she's been in _developmental_. They'll debut her on TV, see that she "stands out too much" from the other girls and make her get a tan. It's WWE, everybody has to be cookie-cutter and look the same!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ohh Dear GOAT :bryan


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Paige has a hot ass


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paige has a mad sexy ass.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Go check out Audrey Marie's. Paige has a nice ass, but Audrey's is amazing!!


I agree.

I wouldn't turn Paige down, but Audrey's backside is in another league.


----------



## wally0206 (Jun 5, 2003)

Are those from Tampa or Winter Park?


----------



## torturedsoulv1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't follow NXT, but based on these pics, maybe I should


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Paige has a mad sexy ass.


Hey U.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

torturedsoulv1 said:


> I don't follow NXT, but based on these pics, maybe I should


I'd follow Paige around any day!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

You gotta love DAT Paige.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Where is this ass you speak of? I see none.*


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm glad that I'm black lol....Paige has no ass.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:
> 
> Not every ass has to be big/huge. People have different tastes.
> 
> ...


 I like big butts. I can not lie.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Paige ass >>> Summer ass


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so when is she going to be bumped up to the main roster again?


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> so when is she going to be bumped up to the main roster again?


I really hope soon. Divas division could use her.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Im sorry but this chick does nothing for me...now of course i wouldnt say no but ye, she is not all that to me. 4/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> Im sorry but this chick does nothing for me...now of course i wouldnt say no but ye, she is not all that to me. 4/10
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey, to each their own I guess.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Bumping this thread for dat ass :bryan


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Paige sure does have a hot ass and im starting to notice shes getting really good abs as well all that training is paying off shes gonna look jacked when shes on the main roster


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*So over-rated, the hipsters choice loving them "alternative" birds. Their's a reason she's alternative because she's not typically fit. *


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe its cause I'm black but I see no ass

Audrey on the other hand... :yum:


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Lucidious Clay said:


> Maybe its cause I'm black but I see no ass
> 
> Audrey on the other hand... :yum:


i ain't black but i agree with you lol..she has a nice rear end but nothing worthy of bringing up


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Lucidious Clay said:


> Maybe its cause I'm black but I see no ass
> 
> Audrey on the other hand... :yum:


If you see "no ass", there, you're blind. Asses don't have to be gigantic to exist.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Ithil said:


> If you see "no ass", there, you're blind. Asses don't have to be gigantic to exist.


 Definitely the insight of the year. :thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

OHHHH YEAH :bryan


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd love to see the women people bang on here who don't rate Paige. Absolutely unreal.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Meh.*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Ithil said:


> If you see "no ass", there, you're blind. Asses don't have to be gigantic to exist.


It's called a figure of speech. And yeah, I know you were "joking" but I ain't laughing son.



Darth Sidious said:


> I'd love to see the women people bang on here who don't rate Paige. Absolutely unreal.


So people aren't allowed to find a woman unattractive unless they're "banging" a hotter woman? 

That makes no sense, and besides, beauty is subjective. Get over it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*^Thank you. It's quite pathetic some people around here get offended if you don't like the girls they like. *


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Lucidious Clay said:


> It's called a figure of speech. And yeah, I know you were "joking" but I ain't laughing son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see the hot women you've slept with then. We can all laugh.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *So over-rated, the hipsters choice loving them "alternative" birds. Their's a reason she's alternative because she's not typically fit. *


This man gets it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Darth Sidious said:


> Let's see the hot women you've slept with then. We can all laugh.


*LOL, the point he made went completely over your head. I'm not even surprised.*


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *LOL, the point he made went completely over your head. I'm not even surprised.*


I seen the point he made, doesn't validate it enough for me.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I find it quite amusing how many people use the classic:

*OH, YOU THINK THIS WOMEN ISN't ATTRACTIVE? LETS SEE THE GIRLS YOU HAVE SLEPT WITH!"*

Most idiots use this an excuse to talk down to people who find their monster crush unappealing. Get the fuck over it people. Some people have different tastes. Learn to respect it.

I think Paige is overrarted as all hell and is not as attractive as people claim her to be. All you people shaking your heads over the fact that god forbid *SOMEONE* doesn't think a girl is attractive are only embarrassing yourself.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

pancakes for all of us.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *^Thank you. It's quite pathetic some people around here get offended if you don't like the girls they like. *


I know, the butthurtness is strong in this one. :lmao



Darth Sidious said:


> Let's see the hot women you've slept with then. We can all laugh.


Are you like 12 or something?

This insult is so overused and has no credibility whatsoever whenever someone says it. What part of "beauty is subjective" don't you understand? I know you're butthurt that not everyone finds the girl of your dreams attractive, but it's just something you're just gonna have to get over with. In life people won't always like the same things, it doesn't indicate a fault in anyone that doesn't hold the same opinion as you, it just simply shows that opinions differ amongst everyone.

So like I said, get over it son.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Lucidious Clay said:


> I know, the butthurtness is strong in this one. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with being butthutt, what amazes me is people in front of a computer screen suddenly become Brad Pitt. You can give me the "beauty is subjective" shite all you want but 99/100 men would love to sleep with her. It's a fact. I don't know you in person, but I'm sure you wouldn't kick her out of bed plus I really doubt you've slept with someone fitter than her.

Or a virgin possibly. Nothing wrong with that though man. Your time will come, eventually.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

:lmao *This dude is so upset people don't like Paige. It's hilarious. The more you go on, the worse you look, pal. There really is nothing spectacular about Paige IMO. I've seen a lot better, and I'm in high school. *


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Tbf I've only been introduced to her a few hours ago as I don't watch NXT but obviously I can see the appeal. Not upset, just know how people work. I have an old friend who wouldn't touch women because of how ridiculously high his standards were. It's generally the rule of thumb on the internet when posting anonymously.

Of course you've seen better in high school though! Some perspective would be nice. And I really don't care about how bad I look on an internet forum. Who cares?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't see an ass. All I see is a girl who needs a tan.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

This dude is so upset he's now resorted to ad hominems questioning my sex life. :lmao

It probably digs at his heart everytime someone responds to this thread with a "meh" or "I see no ass" post. Pathetic.

I wouldn't kick her out of bed but she definitely is overrated.


----------



## LegenWaitForItDary (Jul 4, 2013)

Alim said:


> I don't see an ass. All I see is a girl who needs a tan.


This she's just average to me looks wise meh


----------



## addebayor (Jun 26, 2012)

Alim said:


> I don't see an ass. All I see is a girl who needs a tan.


Why? Is there something wrong about being white?


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the red one she's wearing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

addebayor said:


> Why? Is there something wrong about being white?


He meant that she's just pale. And even then, I doubt he meant it out to be like there is something wrong with her skin tone being like that.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> I don't see an ass. All I see is a girl who needs a tan.


Because people are not allowed to be pale skinned.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread. BAH GAWD :bryan


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

Shes pretty average compared to what we have had in WWE, there are even some women in my town that I would say are more attractive than her.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I keep coming back to this thread. BAH GAWD :bryan


She needs to be called up ASAP so we can see Dat Ass more often!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

addebayor said:


> Why? Is there something wrong about being white?


Nothing wrong with being white. Being that pale is probably unhealthy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alim said:


> Nothing wrong with being white. *Being that pale is probably unhealthy*.


Wait so being her natural skin color is unhealthy. I'm confused here.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Theres nothing wrong with Paige being pale she stands out from all the other divas and she is gonna kick ass on the main roster


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> Nothing wrong with being white. Being that pale is probably unhealthy.


Given that is her natural skin colour, being English, no, it isn't "unhealthy". Have you literally never seen a pale person before?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Her Paleness is part of her appeal.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Clem said:


> Her Paleness is part of her appeal.


Always nice to have a change from a typical spray-tanned diva.


----------

